
The Death Zone - icinnamon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_high_altitude_on_humans
======
icinnamon
The film The Summit
([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2363471/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2363471/))
does a great job showing the dangers of 8,000m of elevation. Fascinating to
think about what drives people to climb these mountains with survival rates of
10% or lower.

